# Affordability Question



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Is there any affordable rod/reel combo that can be recommended for distance casting? 

I am in need of more combos so that I am not driving two hours to the Fort Fisher with one line. I would like to cover a little more area and still have some money to pay the bills. 

I know I know.... I was warned about the custom rod/reel madness. But I know that there has to be a decent way to build a couple more acceptable combos without going bankrupt.

I have spent over 360.00 dollars and have one rod/reel combo to show for it. I have seen many Daiwa surf casting rods recommended in threads. Any comments on these?

Specifically I would like to build a combo that is either casting/spinning and can cast 3-4 ounces plus bait a good distance. Any ideas? Thanks is advance


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

There should be lots of comments, I think you'd be surprised at what $200.oo dollars can get you.

Your talking about Fort Fisher. The bar is close, a ten foot combo should sufice easily. You can look at anything such as Tsunami, Tica, Penn, etc for a ten foot 4 to six ounce rod that should be around $100.00 or less. Next your looking for a reel. If I was going 9 to 10 feet rods, I go with spinning gear. Lots of deals around $100.00. Over 10 feet at fort fisher, start looking at abu's, Daiwa's, a penn 525, etc, but they will cost more.


----------



## fish4fish (May 22, 2009)

If your looking for distance casting spinning reels I have heard good things about the tica line of reels. Most of them have long cast spools. I don't have one though so I cant really recommend them.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

The Daiwa sealine rods are very affordable and I love mine. I have caught drum over 40 inches on the shoals at Ocracoke with my 10' sealine. I don't worry that much about distance... I fish at The Fort mostly though..have an 8' sealine for the little guys and playing with blues...great little rod. Ryan is right..200 bucks can get a pretty decent combo that will last. I have a variety of spinning reels..Daiwa..Penn..Okuma..Shimano and even a couple of Cabelas brand. They all make some good reels and some bad ones too. Do some research on them..I like to google specific reels and find reviews or feedback from blogs and forums.
Yes..I am a tackle ho..from way back..:beer:


----------



## jimbob63 (Apr 29, 2010)

having a nice custom setup is cool but....
if you are surf fishing down at the fort the need for a long casater is not needed, the best places to put your bait is in the suds or right behind the breakers and any good rod should get you there, i'm no expert by no means but thats where we've got onto the best fish.
lookfor the slues where theres deep water in the surf for the best action on drum
tight ties


----------



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

hey thanks for the advice! I am going to keep checking the pier and surf marketplace and google unitl I go blue in the face.


----------



## tmass1972 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Cheap good combo*

I bought a Daiwa Sealine 30sh (slosh 30) for $60 used and paired it up with a 10 ft Tsunami Trophy Series that I found on E-Bay for $55 shipped (I think i got a little lucky, the rod retails for about $100) This is my first conventional set-up and I love it. Compared to throwing 5-6 ounces with a spinning reel, I feel conventional reels are way easier to throw because your not putting all the pressure of the line on your index finger. I found I can cast alot farther with the Slosh and its easier on my hands as well . The conventional set-up is also a lot lighter than my Shimano Baitrunner 6500 and 10 Ft Tica UEHA spinning set-up. Hope this helps.


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

I also think sealine is a great way to go. A "slosh 20" or "slosh30" is a great choice. I think the actual model #'s are like sl20sha & sl30sha or something like that. They are conventionals & if you want distance conventional is the way to go. Another popular choice is the Penn 525 Mag. I think you can get a slosh20 or 30 paired up w/ a rod @ red drum tackle starting @ $250. If you shop around online I'm sure you could get one paired up a decent rod & save a 'lil money.

Happy shopping.


----------

